# Nikon D80 focusing question



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

I've got the D80 with the 18-135mm kit. I've noticed that this set up has a hard time focusing in low/dim light. I've heard this mentioned before with this set up. What is the slow part of the equation? Is it the lens that has a hard time focusing or is it the camera it's self that hard to focus? I found my canon 10D was much better in low light. I'm not sure whether it was the camera or the lens. 

My main problem is I do a lot of available light sports photography and find the focus problems to be frustrating at best. 

What's the solution? Can I solve this with a better lens or are USM motors faster than the Nikon equivalent? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2007)

IMO, it's the lens.  I don't have that particular lens, but I do have the D80.  Most all of my better lens purchases don't have the  "search" problem for focus.


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 26, 2007)

Agreed with above and -

Is your Auto Focus Assist Lamp turned on? If not, turn it on and that may help a bit but you have to be fairly close to the subject for it to work well.

If you're doing Sports Photography, money would be well spent in a lens with a 2.8 aperture or faster.


----------



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

The light used to be on but know it doesn't seem to stay on. I'll need to figure out how to get it going again.


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 26, 2007)

I believe the AE Assist lamp is under the Settings Menu (correct me if I'm wrong). Should be called AE Assist.

I'm here at work and don't have my camera handy.

The lamp only comes on when the camera (not you) feels it's necessary.


----------



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks, it should help indoors but won't do much for the outdoor stuff that's 20 or so feet away. Now I need to figure out which lens to get. I'm getting the 50mm 1.8 for available light stuff, might get a monopod as well. A lot of my shots are in the woods were it's dark. Too far for flash though. Nothing a 4k lens wouldn't fix!!


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, if your current focal length is working at the long end, than the Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VR would be an excellent investment


----------



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

I've heard mixed reviews on those. Seems a lot of people say there not very sharp. It's hard to beat the price though!


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 26, 2007)

You can rent it and give it a try.

http://www.lensrentals.com/

Nothing like try before you buy.


----------



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats an idea.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2007)

You can't go wrong with the 50mm f/1.8 hands down.  But...



m1a1fan said:


> Well, if your current focal length is working at the long end, than the Nikkor 70-200 2.8 VR would be an excellent investment


 


domromer said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on those. Seems a lot of people say there not very sharp. It's hard to beat the price though!


 

Are you effen kidding me domromer?  Are you talking about the same lens?  This is on my wish list.  Check out the review on *photozone.de*.  And then there are the *reviews on B&H*.


----------



## domromer (Nov 26, 2007)

I was thinking of another one. Isn't there an older version of VR in a similar focal length that is much cheaper? I saw a bunch of reviews on it somewhere. Maybe santa will hide one of those under the tree for me!


----------



## m1a1fan (Nov 26, 2007)

The Non-VR lens is the 80-200 f/2.8

http://nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=5&productNr=1986

Great lens (from what I've read), cost's you about $700 less but having the VR is very nice.  I've also been told that the 70-200 focus's much faster than the 80-200.


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 26, 2007)

The bigger aperture of any version 70/80-200 f/2.8 will make a remarkable difference in the D80's AF speed. One of the things that keeps the D80 out of the simi-pro class is it's slower AF motor and lower AF sensitivity. You will need as much light as is possible to help with AF.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I have the 80-200 focuses slowly on the D80 but it's a rocket on the D200 as it relies on the body AF motor. Still the epiphany of sharpness though so I can only assume you mean the 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 is the one not sharp.

The Nikor 50mm f/1.8 is a good choice for it's price, but it's not the best focuser around. Especially outer focal points will be a bit harder to use as this stuff is done at maximum aperture and the lens is neither sharp nor contrasty at f/1.8


----------

